
Objective data doesn't go deep enough to engender trust - davidkneely
https://davidneely.wordpress.com/2020/08/25/objective-data-doesnt-go-deep-enough-to-engender-trust/
======
AnimalMuppet
Completely off-topic from the article, but objective data doesn't go deep
enough to engender trust for another reason: If I don't agree with your
position, and you show me objective data, I have to trust your data (or the
source of your data), and that you haven't cherry-picked your source.
Essentially, I have to trust you to be able to trust your data. So your data
isn't going to make me trust you.

------
hi41
I used to think that objective data would make people believe in the truth and
they would in turn mend their beliefs. The Google’s ethis of @data is always
correct” seemed to confirm my belief. However i see that stories also move
people in ways that data cannot. For example, I cannot understand why inspite
of the available data people do not believe in vaccination. Instead, they
believe in stories of kids getting autism because of mmr vaccine.

Is there an evolutionary benefit to believing in stories than in data? Maybe
it helps save mental/psychological energy. Even the religions have
mythological stoies. Or have we moderns changed so much that we want to
believe in data than in stories?

~~~
heavenlyblue
Which data? Where did you get the data? What was not included in the data? Did
the participants know they were observed when the data was collected? How
biased is the data? Is this data specifically prepared in such a way so that a
person without a statistical degree would not be confused by the numbers?

~~~
kthejoker2
There's a really useful paper called Datasheets for Datasets about this sort
of questioning

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.09010](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.09010)

------
perl4ever
Mr. McGuire: I want to say one word to you. Just one word.

Benjamin: Yes, sir.

Mr. McGuire: Are you listening?

Benjamin: Yes, I am.

Mr. McGuire: Metadata.

------
hprotagonist
the three-legged stool of rhetoric is comprised of logos, ethos, and pathos,
and if you think that just because you’ve got a really really strong logos leg
that it’ll work out fine and everyone will agree with you without any trouble
or difficulty, you are sorely mistaken.

